# Fitting a PID



## audio2 (Feb 12, 2015)

Has anyone fitted this PID from Ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-Brewing-Accesories-PID-Controller-SSR/121083196371?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29666%26meid%3D768172238aa34521b88cbdc78e1ee219%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D4%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D200634036016

Is it any good? At £40 its considerably cheaper than an Auber.


----------



## audio2 (Feb 12, 2015)

In case anyone is interested I emailed the supplier & got the following reply (I think this may be a bit beyond my abilities, but other members may find it useful)


In order to have a better idea of what needs to be done and what else needs to be purchased, please check the following link. As you see, the main parts are provided by us (which are the PID controller, the SSR and the sensor), but the wiring hardware, like wires, cables, fuse and box should be provided by yourself:

https://sites.google.com/a/murphyslawonline.com/www/silvia

You can also check the manual and wiring diagram of the controller by using the following link from our online store, At the bottom of the description part you'll see the hyperlinks to its manual and wiring diagram:

http://www.thermomart.com/espresso-machine-coffee-maker-making-brewing-equipment-brewer/coffee-pid-temp-control

You may like to check the following link, posted by one of our clients who has bought the same kit as above:

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machinemods/517612

Thanks,

Anooshka


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

audio2 said:


> Has anyone fitted this PID from Ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-Brewing-Accesories-PID-Controller-SSR/121083196371?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29666%26meid%3D768172238aa34521b88cbdc78e1ee219%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D4%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D200634036016
> 
> Is it any good? At £40 its considerably cheaper than an Auber.


Hi Audio2 - I have picked up this kit off ebay and funny enough i got the same reply back from them. I put this kit on my V3 and it took some time to set up the PID itself and had multiply conversations with the ebay sellers and finally i got the settings correct. Im going to put together a specific step by step guide that's better than what they try and give you.

Let me know if you need any help!


----------

